
New imaging system creates pictures by measuring time - clouddrover
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-imaging-pictures.html
======
twhitmore
Given all the degrees of freedom in a three-dimensional scene, and the one-
dimensional data stream they capture, my caution is aroused.

I'm suspicious that their outputs may be solely the result of over-fitting
from neural networks.

And that given a significantly structurally different scene, the output would
be nonsense.

The article does not seem to show a broad variety of scenes, and physicists
are frequently not creative photographers. I would not be completely surprised
if the training images were rather predictable poses in a physics lab. And do
not see how there can be enough information from the sensor to produce an
image otherwise.

